# Best Clay?



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

Getting a clay bar to do the car and have looked at a few options, Meguiars, who are normally a good bet, offer the clay bar and detailing spray, Bilt Hamber is highly recommended.

What are your views guys, and what about a lubricant to use with the clay?


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Bilt Hamber soft is my go to clay at this time of year, or their regular in the summer, only need water too..


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

Cheers Dooka, do I not need a certain spray to use as lubricant? Just normal water?


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

I find the Meguiars with their detailing spray is fine and you can get the kit from Halfords - 3 for 2 offer on until tomorrow if you order on the web.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Only water needed for Bilt Hamber Clay. So NO qd needed..

After washing your car and you have rinsed, don't dry. Just clay, but keep water to hand though, and just use the clays weight, or the tiniest amount of pressure..


----------



## DStill (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm after a new clay bar and after looking through the forum it seems Bilthamber or Sonus are the way to go.

However, one confusing thing for me, some are advertised as fine etc. I believe it is soemthing to do with the abrasive content, anyone advise me before i take the plunge. :wink:


----------



## Ubercool1 (Feb 27, 2011)

I've been using yellow fine poly clay for a while now and been happy with its results. You can buy it from here..... http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/detailing-clay/cat_9.html


----------



## tommyd_tt (May 16, 2009)

ive found i4detailing own clay good to use and cheaper than meguiars etc and bigger bars.


----------

